# Problem mit Monarch RT3 beim Uncle Jimbo



## unclejimbo (26. September 2012)

Hallo,
bin seit ein paar Wochen glücklicher Besitzer des Onkels, nur leider macht mir der Rock Shox Monarch RT 3 Dämpfer Sorgen, da KEIN UNTERSCHIED bei allen 3 Floodgate Einstellungen zu spüren ist (der Dämpfer ist immer "weich"). Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein YT mit dem gleichen Dämpfer und wenn er sein Floodgate zu macht, wird das Ding steinhart und wippt kaum nach. 
Deswegen wollte ich mal andere Uncle Jimbo Besitzer nach ihren Erfahrungen fragen, denn vielleicht ist das ja normal und liegt an der Kinematik des Bikes (kann ich mir allerdings absolut nicht vorstellen...).
Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen!!!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. September 2012)

Hab kein Jimbo aber Granite Chief und den RT3 Dämpfer...
anfangs hat er besser "geblockt". Hab das Gefühl es hat etwas nachgelassen aber man merkt den unterschied immer noch zwischen den 3 Einstellungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 191788 (26. September 2012)

Einer der Jungs bei Rose hat mir gesagt der die derzeit verbauten monarch rt3 Dämpfer in der Einstellung zwischen den drei Stufen keine sehr großen Unterschiede aufweisen. Die neuen Dämpfer die gerade auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wurden ,haben klarere Abstufungen .


----------



## michele13 (27. September 2012)

meiner ist 2 wochen alt und die unterschiede der 3 stufen sind deutlich zu spüren, vorallem zwischen der 1. und der 3., zwischen 2. und 3. nur leicht.


----------



## unclejimbo (27. September 2012)

michele13 schrieb:


> meiner ist 2 wochen alt und die unterschiede der 3 stufen sind deutlich zu spüren, vorallem zwischen der 1. und der 3., zwischen 2. und 3. nur leicht.



Danke für eure Antworten, schaut ganz so aus, als ob ich das Ding tatsächlich mal einschicken sollte...
Michele, bei dir handelt es sich auch um den Uncle Jimbo, oder???


----------



## michele13 (28. September 2012)

Nein das GC, aber in der funktion des monarchs sollte da sicher kein unterschied sein!


----------



## Kriwo (5. Oktober 2012)

Mein Monarch im Jimbo zeigte ebenfalls keinerlei Veränderung. Ich habe jetzt einen neuen bekommen (hab ihn aber wegen Luftverlust eingeschickt), konnte ihn aber noch nicht testen weil das Bike erst aus anderen Gründen wieder zu Rose muss.


----------



## unclejimbo (11. Oktober 2012)

Werde meinen Dämpfer auch einschicken, aber erst im November, im Oktober müssen noch ein paar Ritte drin sein...
Kriwo, kannst du mich bitte auf dem Laufenden halten was bei dir passiert...Danke


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (21. Oktober 2012)

Hab mein Jimbo auch Anfang dieses Jahres gekauft. Auch bei mir ist kein Unterschied in den 3 Stufen zu bemerken. 
Ein Forumsmitglied meinte das es mögl. an dem Tune M - Rebound L- Druckstufe liegt. Bei Druckstufe M soll es deutlicher zu spüren sein.

Da ich meinen aber eh nur für DH-FR light einsetzte, brauch ich ihn nicht anders als weich. 

Gruß


----------



## Kriwo (22. Oktober 2012)

unclejimbo schrieb:


> Kriwo, kannst du mich bitte auf dem Laufenden halten was bei dir passiert...Danke



Klar. Ich werde es dann hier im Thread schreiben. Aber ich habe erst Mitte November einen Termin bei Rose, kann also noch lange dauern bis ich ihn testen kann


----------

